# Sail Connections Charter Co. in Tahiti



## mike6969 (Nov 1, 2008)

Does anyone have any info on a Charter Co. based in NZ but working out of Tahiti called Sail Connections. We would like to use them this spring but are hesitant due to lack of info on their track record. 

Thanks


----------



## mike6969 (Nov 1, 2008)

Anyone sail in Tahiti in late March. How is the weather and the conditions of the passage over to Bali .


----------

